# PARTY: New Year's Eve 2004 @ The PALM Jumeirah



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

There is to be a party on the Palm Jumeriah on NYE 2004 with some big Name DJ Tickets cost 400Dhs Up
I have a flyer here will scan it later


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Links to some info which is rare right now
but sure some more stuff should come put real soon if they really want to premote this party as world even it will be alot of work

http://www.cooljunkie.com/forums/index.php?board=8;action=display;threadid=2382

And sure they should be talking about it in here : Dubai Nightlife Forum
But I cant seem to find any thing

http://dubailook.com/forum/index.php?act=idx
http://dubailook.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=110&st=0&#entry453


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Ill be on a yacht in Sydney Harbour


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

of yes of course SYdney one of if not the best place in the world for NYE. For Party size, vibe, fireworks, events and the like
Lucky you then sounds great place to be
i hope that I can afford to get away to sydney for NYE 
I know I started this thread but there is no way i the would I want to spent my NYE here. I just can imagine it being worth while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Wasn't there a new year's party on the Palm at the end of 2003 as well?

Over the past couple of years, pictures of people in clubs in Dubai can be seen everywhere, from magazines to the internet. I guess nightclubs' main attraction is the kinds of people who go there, so they wanna show the clubbers they have, because it might please us to see scantily clad, sweaty people with their arms around each other and a pint of beer in their hands.

Pff.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i don't think there was a party on palm island, as there were no fireworks. on new years eve 2003/2004 my family was invited to a party at madinat jumeirah and we couldn't see any fireworks! so i guess not!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Hmm.. I dunno, but I recall someone who was there for security told me there was a big party and many people got drunk and they carried them out. Also heard about the plans for it and price of tickets months earlier.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I heard about that too. It was advertised on radio. The price was like 400 - 450 DHS p.p. and they said to have some DJs from Ibizza (if not wrong) 

I instead settled for a dinner for two on Intercontinental's Japanese Restaurant :sleepy:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

sounds like a better idea if you are to remain in dubai


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Good choice, *Altind_Carnut*.

I wonder why anyone would want to have a party on the palm when it's still not finished. Did they set up a tent or are they partying on the sand with some construction going on?

If they're so excited about it, they should join the workers and build so it gets finished faster.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> Good choice, *Altind_Carnut*.
> 
> I wonder why anyone would want to have a party on the palm when it's still not finished. Did they set up a tent or are they partying on the sand with some construction going on?
> 
> If they're so excited about it, they should join the workers and build so it gets finished faster.


I remember a party on 2000 held at then Hilton Beach Club now Jumeirah Beach Club, with thousands of partecipants, they had covered most of the sandy aereas with carpets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

New York City Is The New Years Party Capital Of The World


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

who cares, were in dubai


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

zuhahmed said:


> who cares, were in dubai


I understand, but I was stating a simple opinion, that for New Years, there is no party city on earth like NEW YORK. They truely go all out.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Your right Toronto, but I seriously think this year Miami will steal the spot light. Miami is becoming America's adult play ground, they have the wildest craziest clubs and lounges with the most beatiful ppl on earth. The only place I know in the states that has clubs open till 6am, with the exception of vages offcourse.

I always hear that there are big parties going on in dubai. As for me i'll do what i usually do each new year, sleep!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

really 6am is not standard in that state
did not know that


----------

